# bios password of Intel motherboard D945GCCR



## Ramakrishnan (Feb 3, 2008)

My friend has a PC with intel D945GCCR motherboard. His PC is infested with viruses. He asked my help and when I wanted to boot off XP cd and format the PC and Install XP,  it couldn't boot as the boot sequence is not cd rom first. Therefore I wanted to change the setting but it is password protected. 

How can we know the password? The original assembler who assembled the PC may not be available. When I referred to support on Intel site, there is something about changing the cap of jumpers on the motherboard. Since I am not that kind a technical person, is there any other way to retrieve the password? Is there any default password such as Admin or something like that? I have already tried "Admin", "Password" etc.

Can anyone of you help me on the above?


----------



## Pathik (Feb 3, 2008)

Just reset the BIOS once using a jumper or remove the Cmos battery.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Feb 3, 2008)

> How can we know the password? The original assembler who assembled the PC may not be available.



not possible to recover the BIOS PW 



> Can anyone of you help me on the above?



One think which can be done is to reset the BIOS... there are 2 ways, via jumper or via bettery reset..

*Jumper Settings*

Locate this jumper as show in the bellow image !!!

*img504.imageshack.us/img504/8816/jumper1ec5.jpg

there are 3 pins, like ** * ** the pin would cover 1 and 2 pin which is the default config... *- - ** so take the pin out and put it as 2 and 3 cover like, * * - -* start the system  the BIOS should revart back to the default shipping factory settings... !!! now power of the system and restore the jumper to default 1 and 2 cover settings  start the system once again to do you work 

next option removing the battery 

locate the bettery as show in the picture 

*img504.imageshack.us/img504/39/batteryyf2.jpg

remove it and then wait for 5 pins, plug it back to start the system  it would be restored to the factory settings


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Feb 3, 2008)

What an instantaneous answer. Thank you Choto Cheeta


----------



## viswanadh (Feb 3, 2008)

Remove the CMOS battery on the motherboard and put it back


----------

